# Home Page Really Wide



## vangemeren (21 Apr 2005)

I know photos stretch the page a bit, but that isn't what is causing it. It is only the army.ca first page that does it. I have Firefox 1.0.3.


----------



## backinblack (21 Apr 2005)

The home page was wide for me too.  I have Firefox 1.0.2.


----------



## 48Highlander (21 Apr 2005)

It's that gargantuan Jane Fonda link.  The boards don't make it wrap automaticaly, someone has to go in and edit it.


----------



## vangemeren (21 Apr 2005)

aaah, I see, it makes sense now. I've seen photos do it too.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Apr 2005)

48 is right, I've edited the link to be a little more "front page friendly."

Cheers
Mike


----------



## backinblack (21 Apr 2005)

Thanks Mike,

It worked.


----------



## 48Highlander (21 Apr 2005)

Hey mike...I dunno if you're familiar with this part of the board system, but you might want to encourage people to format their links like this:

Test

instead of like this:

http://www.test.com/thisiswaytoolon...siswaytoolongthisiswaytoolongthisiswaytoolong

All it takes is a little equals sign inside the URL brackets.

Or if you know PHP, you can open up "subs-post.php", and around line 298 you should find the code which handles URL fomatting.   Might be easier to make a change there than have to go and make changes every time someone posts a long URL.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Apr 2005)

Not a bad idea, but I'm trying to keep the customizations down... it makes it a lot easier when it comes time to upgrade. 

The long link thing doesn't happen too often, and I try to keep an eye out for them so I can edit them as you described above...


----------



## vangemeren (22 Apr 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> Hey mike...I dunno if you're familiar with this part of the board system, but you might want to encourage people to format their links like this:
> 
> Test
> 
> ...



I've always wondered how they did that...

Mike,

Could we have a thread in the Admin board that shows people new to forums, how to do formatting? Like you did for footnotes here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-81391.html#msg81391

I think it would be a good idea. I would like to know your thoughts on the idea.


----------



## McG (22 Apr 2005)

The Help button will take you to all that information:
http://army.ca/forums/Themes/Armyca/help/posting.english.html#basics


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Apr 2005)

Thanks MCG, I was going to spend some time writing it up... looks like I don't have to now!


----------



## Island Ryhno (23 May 2005)

Hey guys, I have the opposite problem off the page too wide. It seems every thread I try to read is cut off on the right hand side, so I only get parts of the sentence. Any Ideas?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 May 2005)

Is that every thread here in the forums or the main page? What browser are you using?


----------



## Island Ryhno (23 May 2005)

Hey Mike, I'm using the latest IE. It's like the word wrap is not working or something. Umm do you know what I mean, it's like the words don't drop down to the next line, instead they just chop off. Sorry Mike, I need to edit this, it's not all the threads, I've looked around and it only seems to be particular ones. I'll let you know when I find one.


----------



## Island Ryhno (25 May 2005)

Hey Mike, sorry I took so long, but the problem had seemed to disappear, now I have it again. Here is a link to one of the threads that is cut off on the right, notice the smiley is also superimposed over some of the letters, like it's been shifted left. 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/389/post-219690;topicseen#msg219690


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 May 2005)

Odd, it looks fine in IE and firefox for me...


----------



## Island Ryhno (25 May 2005)

I think I know what the problem is Mike. Whenever I move the text size view up to larger from medium it cuts it off. Must be the way it's formatting it for me. Ah well, thanks though!


----------



## Burrows (29 May 2005)

I see nothing out of the ordinary ???


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (19 Jun 2005)

The home page is really wide again, for me at least 
I think its because of the rangers article


----------



## scm77 (19 Jun 2005)

It's wide for me as well.  It is the rangers article causing it.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Jun 2005)

Should be fixed now, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## -rb (12 Jul 2005)

Any chance someone(mods) can swap out the Groesbeck panorama pic with a small thumb to prevent the home page from scrolling horizontally? It's a great pic just a little too wide  Maybe it's just time I buck up and buy that widescreen LCD i've been eyeing though!

cheers,
ryan.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Jul 2005)

Thanks, done.


----------

